# She's here! 2012 Pinarello FP Due



## mlieu (Feb 6, 2012)

Special thanks to 180 for posting about her new FP Due. Seeing her photos really sealed the deal for me. I went to my LBS and was debating between the Quattro and the Due. I know the former is a "better" bike, but in truth, the FP Due is more than enough bike for me. 

I ended up getting a red FP Due with the SRAM Rival. This is my first time with SRAM and I have to say that I really like the feel of it. Shifting is fast, I love the tactile positive clicks to shifting. More importantly, I love the way the levers feel on my (smaller) hands. Being able to adjust the reach with a simple allen wrench is also a HUGE plus! Way better for me than the 105, IMO.

The bike rides and climbs like a dream. Climbing feels more efficient, and I feel more confident blasting down canyon curves. I came from an aluminum/carbon Trek 1500SLR that took me through AIDS LifeCycle (554 miles from San Francisco to LA in 7 days) last year. I'm looking forward to many happy miles on my FP Due as I train for the Lifecycle ride again this summer! 

Here she is!


----------



## HYeager (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. I too am thinking of the FP Due, I'm torn between the black and red or the all black. What size frame are you riding? Did you look at any other makes before buying the Pinarello? Again, a beautiful bike thank you.


----------



## mlieu (Feb 6, 2012)

HYeager said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I too am thinking of the FP Due, I'm torn between the black and red or the all black. What size frame are you riding? Did you look at any other makes before buying the Pinarello? Again, a beautiful bike thank you.


Hi,

The all black seemed a little too plain for me. I am completely in love with the red/black combo, especially with the strip of red on the underside of the downtube. I'm riding on a 47. 

I was also looking at the Cervelo S1/S2. In the end, I felt the ride quality on the Pinarello was way better. Within the Pinarello family, I was going back and forth between the FP Due and the FP Quattro. At the time of ordering, Gitabikes (the US distributor) did not have the Quattro in the SRAM Rival/Force build and I would have had to buy the more expensive Ultegra which would push me a little bit over my budget. 

I am happy that I went with the FP Due. It gave me some extra cash to spend on future upgrades w/ saddle, tires, etc... Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## djd (Mar 26, 2012)

mlieu said:


> Hi,
> 
> The all black seemed a little too plain for me. I am completely in love with the red/black combo, especially with the strip of red on the underside of the downtube. I'm riding on a 47.
> 
> ...


Did you get the opportunity to test the Quattro and if so in which size? Was wondering if the two models fit the same in equivalent sizes (e.g. the 47 FPD and the 46.5 FPQ) or if there is a difference in fit (the top tube appears different across the two models).

I know that the carbon (24 v 30HM12K) is different but, if you were able to test both, could you please describe the difference in the ride between them if any. thanks.


----------



## mlieu (Feb 6, 2012)

djd said:


> Did you get the opportunity to test the Quattro and if so in which size? Was wondering if the two models fit the same in equivalent sizes (e.g. the 47 FPD and the 46.5 FPQ) or if there is a difference in fit (the top tube appears different across the two models).
> 
> I know that the carbon (24 v 30HM12K) is different but, if you were able to test both, could you please describe the difference in the ride between them if any. thanks.


I tried the 46.5 FPQ which fit me fine. (I could have either gone with a 44 FP Due or a 47 FP Due). It was truly hard to tell the difference in the carbon since I was unable to really take it on a long ride with real climbs and descents. Both bikes rode similarly, but in my head, I wanted to think that the FPQ was more solid. The guys at the shop seemed to push the FPQ, citing the higher grade carbon as one of the main differentiating factors. Maybe someone else can chime in here. 

At the end of the day, I knew I was buying the bike for the love and sport of road cycling. I have no plans to do any actual racing. That said, I felt the FP Due was more than enough bike for me. I plan on using the money that I saved to upgrade to nicer wheels.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## mlieu (Feb 6, 2012)

One nice feature that the FP Q had over the FP Due was internal cable routing. And if you care about looks, the BoB paint scheme is simply beautiful on the FP Q.


----------



## djd (Mar 26, 2012)

mlieu said:


> One nice feature that the FP Q had over the FP Due was internal cable routing. And if you care about looks, the BoB paint scheme is simply beautiful on the FP Q.


good stuff ... thanks for the posts ... that black and red combo on your DUE looks pretty nice, too ... is the FPQ BoB color scheme different than the BoB on the FP DUE?


----------



## Kiwi Pinarello Girl (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful bike


----------



## mlieu (Feb 6, 2012)

The Bob on the FP Due is a gloss, the BoB on the FP Quattro is mostly a matte with some gloss accents.


----------



## xom1984 (Apr 27, 2012)

What type of pedals do you have on the due?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mlieu said:


> Special thanks to 180 for posting about her new FP Due. Seeing her photos really sealed the deal for me. I went to my LBS and was debating between the Quattro and the Due. I know the former is a "better" bike, but in truth, the FP Due is more than enough bike for me.
> 
> I ended up getting a red FP Due with the SRAM Rival. This is my first time with SRAM and I have to say that I really like the feel of it. Shifting is fast, I love the tactile positive clicks to shifting. More importantly, I love the way the levers feel on my (smaller) hands. Being able to adjust the reach with a simple allen wrench is also a HUGE plus! Way better for me than the 105, IMO.
> 
> ...



Very nice bike!


Might want to recheck the saddle angle. It looks a little down-nose.


----------



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

This is the best thing about Pinarello. They go to great lengths to make their entire lineup look good. Great paint jobs and paint schemes from entry level frames to highest end Dogma's.

Nice FPDue


----------



## Tminor44 (Feb 19, 2013)

great Bike! I'm torn between the Rokh and the FP Quattro...thoughts?


----------



## BobDohM31 (Jul 1, 2013)

I bought a 2011 FP Due last summer. It's team sky colors with SRAM Rival. I was coming off a 20 year old Casati with Columbus SL steel and 1993 Campy Chorus Ergopower components. I can't even begin to tell you the astonishing difference between these 2 bikes. I was giggling with glee as I test rode the Due. Love my bike and as I don't race anymore this is more than enough bike.


----------

